# Completing my combo! (image heavy)



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I posted most of these photos over in my Borsa Bella review, but I can't resist sharing them here, too. =)

























































































My first-generation Kindle, Dewy, is currently sporting a custom skin from www.mytego.com along with the navy blue Hokusai Wave cover from Oberon, and travels in style inside a custom Kindle Travel Bag from Borsa Bella.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow what a nice set! Nice cover! I loved navy blue! Where did you get it? I must have one too! It goes pretty well with you bag! Great picks!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, Jill75! 



Jill75 said:


> Nice cover! I loved navy blue! Where did you get it? I must have one too!


The navy blue cover? It's from Oberon Design. You can see it here (first-generation Kindle cover) and here (Kindle 2 cover) on Oberon's website, and purchase it from those pages, as well.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Love the combination of colors, patterns and textures, and your attention to detail with the matching starfish and sunface charms adds to the perfection! 
Gorgeous combo, jesspark


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you so much, Christina! 

Coming across the sea star charm was pure luck: I was going through my jewelry box and found a charm bracelet with tons of fish, seashells, and sea stars dangling from it, and you can't even tell that I removed one. The sun charm came with my cover, courtesy of Oberon; I preferred the sea star going on the cover itself, but I knew the moment I ordered my Borsa Bella bag that I'd put my sun charm on one of the bag's zippers. =)

The only thing left to get now? A Hokusai Wave card holder to use as a wallet! (It doesn't have to do directly with the Kindle, so I still consider my combo complete without it.) Right now, I use a metal cigarette case to hold my driver's license and other IDs, but I don't want to keep it in the Borsa Bella bag for fear that the sharp corners would tear the fabric. The Oberon card holder would be a perfect replacement, though -- and, of course, it would match my Kindle cover!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

The combo goes well together really well!! Good choice of colors.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love it! Beautiful combo


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, that is _beautiful_!! I have been looking at the Wave design in an organizer, & yours just looks so great I may have to get one!! 
Great taste!!  You put it all together wonderfully.
kjn


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, Kind, koolmnbv, and kjn33! 

I really love my Hokusai Wave design, kjn; I think it's gorgeous, and I love navy blue. I've been really happy with it. I might be in some trouble when Oberon introduces their lighter, sky/peacock blue later this year, though -- as much as I love the navy, I imagine the intricate details would show up better with a lighter color, so I might have to spring for something else (a journal, maaaybe a second cover) if they offer Hokusai Wave in the new blue. I'd also love to see their Seaside design in sky/peacock blue, too, though... oh, decisions!

At least I know the "new blue" would probably still go nicely with my Borsa Bella bag (although not quite as well as the navy).


----------



## maebeMeri (May 13, 2009)

I love, love, LOVE your combo! Great bag! Navy is my fave color too...and I'm awaiting the Navy butterfly. She should arrive on Tuesday. Oh and how did I miss that new blue color?!?!?!?  It's beautiful, and I may have to get a winter cover, lol. Maybe they'll add more designs too. Well, I hope they do anyway.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Beautiful!  I love the different shades of blue.  If I do get an Oberon cover, it will probably be a blue shade.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Your photography belongs in a magazine. Nice work.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Great Combo!  I have the Hokusai Wave cover too and it's nice to see it further accessorized with the BB bag and charms.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

So nice, sigh...  great combinations!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! I love the charm!!!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words, everyone! Where's that "aww, shucks" smiley when you need it? 



maebeMeri said:


> I love, love, LOVE your combo! Great bag! Navy is my fave color too...and I'm awaiting the Navy butterfly. She should arrive on Tuesday. Oh and how did I miss that new blue color?!?!?!? It's beautiful, and I may have to get a winter cover, lol. Maybe they'll add more designs too. Well, I hope they do anyway.


Navy is just such a great color: as elegant as black, but a little livelier. As a young'n, both my junior and senior prom dresses were navy; when I got married, my bridesmaids' and junior bridesmaid's dresses were navy, as well. I'd love to see your butterfly cover in navy when it arrives! 

Even with my longstanding love of navy, though, that new blue is awwwfully tempting... besides navy, cerulean blue is my favorite color, and that shade comes pretty close. I just don't know if I would get a second Hokusai Wave (since I do love it so much) or spring for Seaside in the new blue! It makes me want to go diving for more megalodon teeth -- if I find a really good one, I could sell it and get as many Oberon covers as I'd like!  ...Actually, scratch that; if I had an excess of cash, I'd probably just commission of batch of my dream Oberon cover. _Le sigh!_



Harvey said:


> Your photography belongs in a magazine. Nice work.


Harvey, what a lovely thing to say! Thank you!


----------

